# QUESTION on pregnacy



## BCOWANWHEELS (Nov 24, 2011)

My female was in heat the last week of december, she,s about 8 yrs old and never had a littler but my dog mikey (who just passed away on the 17th of feb ) had never bred also. i wanted to give mikey a chance to sire a litter so I let them have the oppertunity. mikey was 11. he couldnt get "traction " in the house to breed so I let them out into the yard. they both dissapeared for about 30+ minutes and both came back together. well here it is the 19th of feb. and seems her teets are getting a little bigger, she seems like shes got 2 small bumps right behind her rib cage about a handful on each side. how long before i,ll know exactly if i,am going to be a daddy. the suspence is killing me I want puppy-puppies so badly.
thanks
bob

p/s
I,am not a breeder and these puppies will not be for sale. I have quite a few folk wanting one of my puppys but with them being mikeys puppys and it looks like her litter will be small i,am going to keep them all. my heart is big enough for all of them.


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

A) You are a breeder. Your female is having puppies, therefore, breeder.

B) You will know either when you have an ultrasound done or about 63 days after any fertilized eggs have implanted in the uterus.


----------



## BCOWANWHEELS (Nov 24, 2011)

well my best guesstamate is she,s right at 52 days in. should her teets be real pronounced by now ?


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

The pregnancy is highly unlikely considering the ages of the breeding pair. If you do have pups, it'll be a small litter with a high risk of complications. Find a vet and take an xray after 50 days post ovulation to see if she is carrying anything. 

If the female isn't pregnant, thank your lucky stars. Find a mentor and learn about breeding before trying this in the future. 

Risking the health of an 8 year old female with her first pregnancy is incredibly foolish. For her sake, I hope she doesn't take. You have a lot of learning to do before attempting another litter.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Your female is the yellow dog?


----------



## BCOWANWHEELS (Nov 24, 2011)

YES ITS SADIE, SHE,S IN PERFECT HEALTh. i always seperated her and mike when she came in. i have 6 gsd and 8 isnt too old imo. I have 3 females total. i have 2 in heat right now ! mother and daughter. my 3 boys are going nuts lol. i keep em in the kennel when they come in.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

8 is too old to have a 1st litter imo.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

She can be in perfect health but that doesn't make it safe... just like it's much more risky for a 50 year old woman to have a child, regardless of her health. I hope she survives this. Do you have a plan of action in the likely case of emergency? I would be consulting a vet ASAP, not an internet forum.


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

Yep. Go to the vet. Get the estimated due date and make sure that if she is pregnant the vet knows there may be an emergency c-section if you don't schedule one ahead of time.


----------



## TEZPUR1976 (Jun 29, 2014)

You may have look at the book.

German Shepherd Today
by Winifred Gibson Strickland, James A. Moses


----------

